# Ajuda - Linksys NSLU2 e Meteohub



## Minho (19 Ago 2008 às 21:47)

Resolvi disponibilizar este pequeno tutorial porque o manual do Meteohub não está muito claro sobre as configurações iniciais que são necessárias para converter o NSLU para colocar o Meteohub em funcionamento.

Para colocar o Meteohub a funcionar deverão possuir:

- Uma Pen USB de 2 GB ou 4 GB - Esta é a PEN que ficará sempre ligada ao Meteohub, onde correrá o programa Meteohub e onde serão armazenados os ficheiros de log. Daqui em diante referida como Pen de 2GB.

- Uma Pen USB para copiar o Meteohub para a Pen de 2GB e será de uso temporário só para a configuração inicial. Esta Pen torna-se necessária pois o programa que vão descarregar e copiar para a PEN está num formato de ficheiro diferente do utilizado no Windows (NTFS) e além disso, há a necessidade de copiar sector a sector toda a informação de um ficheiro RAR que irão descarregar. Uma PEN de 256MB é o suficiente. Daqui em diante referida como Pen Temporária.

- Um conversor RS-232 para USB. Deverão ter em atenção que o conversor deverá ter um chipset FTI ou PL2303 (todos os que tenham estações meteorológicas com ligação USB não precisam deste conversor).

- Um NSLU2 da Linksys  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2)

- Cabo de rede para ligar o NSLU2 a um Hub/switch (vem um com o NSLU2)

- Um Hub ou Router/Switch com uma porta ethernet livre onde irão ligar o NSLU2

*Instalação*

*Passo 1 *- Descarregar de http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=14&Itemid=30 o programa Meteohub. O ficheiro está em formato RAR. Deverão descarregar o ficheiro em função da Pen USB que compraram, isto é, caso tenham comprado um PEN de 2.0 GB deverão descarregar o ficheiro que diz "Meteohub Software V2.6 (2 GB)", caso tenham uma Pen de 4 GB deverão descarregar o ficheiro "Meteohub Software V2.6 (4 GB)".

*Passo 2* - Descarregar o ficheiro que irá modificar o firmware do vosso NSLU2. Esse ficheiro é descarregado através desta página http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=13&Itemid=30 . Deverão descarregar o mais recente. À data deste mini-tutorial o mais recente é "Meteohub Firmware for NSLU2 - V2.3". Este ficheiro tem de nome algo do formato "meteohub-firmware-x.y.bin" onde "x" e "y" corresponde à versão do firmware.

*Passo 3* - Proceder à modificação do firmware do NSLU2. Para isso deverão ter previamente acedido à consola de gestão do NSLU2 conforme as instruções do fabricante no manual que pode ser descarregado aqui: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...906769&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper. Depois de acederem à consola de gestão da Linksys do NSLU2 via browser, deverão clicar no tab "Administration" e em seguida onde diz "Upgrade". Deverá aparecer um ecrã semelhante a este:









Neste momento deverão indicar o ficheiro que descarregaram no Passo 2. Este ficheiro, em formato bin, irá modificar o firmware do vosso NSLU2 por isso após a actualização estar concluída não terão mais acesso à consola de gestão da Linksys pois acabaram de instar um novo sistema operativo: OpeNSLU2G, ligeiramente modificado pelo autor do Meteohub. A actualização demora aproximadamente 5 minutos a terminar. No fim da actualização irão ouvir uma serie de bips enquanto o NSLU2 se reinicializa
NOTA IMPORTANTE: Este é provavelmente o passo mais crucial de todo o processo. Devem garantir que não há quebra de ligação na rede nem cortes de energia durante esta actualização. Com qualquer falha neste passo poderão ficar com o vosso NSLU2 inoperacional.

*Passo 4* - Cópia e extracção da programa NLSU para a Pen de 2GB. Neste passo o NSLU2 já com o novo firmware irá extrair e copiar automaticamente o ficheiro que descarregaram no ponto 1). Para isso devem:
  a) copiar para a PEN Temporária, ou seja, a que irão utilizar temporariamente só durante a instalação, o ficheiro RAR descarregado no ponto 1. 
	b) desligar o NLSU carregando no botão de desligar e remover tudo o que tenham ligado ao NSLU2
	c) Ligar a Pen Temporária a uma das ranhuras USB do NSLU2
	d) Ligar o NSLU2, esperar cerca de 20 segundos até que as luzes amarelas dos LEDs desapareçam. Quando a LED "Disk 2" começar a piscar lentamente devem colocar o Pen de 2GB. Se após colocar a PEN de 2GB a Led "Disk 2" começar a piscar rapidamente é bom sinal, pois significa que o NSLU2 está a efectuar a cópia da Pen Temporária para a Pen de 2GB. O processo de cópia deverá demorar cerca de 20 minutos por isso está na altura de ir tomar um café 
Mais uma vez recordo que isto não é uma vulgar cópia como fazemos no Windows só este método funciona. 
Assim que a cópia terminar o NSLU2 desliga-se automaticamente.

Nota: Existe outro método que não é muito aconselhado para quem não está habituado a trabalhar na linha de comandos do Windows e não tenha alguma prática em interagir com programas que correm em linha de comandos. Podem ver no manual do Meteohub na secção 1.3 ponto 2, pág 9 como se pode fazer a cópia desta maneira alternativa.

*Passo 5* - Podem agora colocar a PEN de 2GB na ranhura USB que diz "Disk 1", ligar o adaptador USB-Série à ranhura USB que diz "Disk 2" e conectar o adaptador ao cabo série que liga à estação (para quem tem estação com ligação USB é só ligar directamente à ranhura USB que diz "Disk 2"). 

*Passo 6* - Ligar o NSLU2. O processo de arranque do NSLU2 demora aproximadamente 1 minuto. Quando terminar, abram no vosso browser (IE, Firefox, etc.) e digitem na barra de endereços: "http://192.168.1.77" e deverá surgir uma janela para indicar o utilizador e password. A password e utilizador são Meteohub. Se chegarem a um ecrã semelhante a este, então está quase terminada a configuração do Meteohub:





*Passo 7* - Actualização para a última versão. Acedam agora à página de Downloads, secção "Software Updates" (http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=25&Itemid=30) no www.meteohub.de, e descarreguem o último ficheiro disponível "Update V2.7" que tem o nome "update-v2.7(2).upd". Com esse ficheiro abram a página que acederam no Passo 6, cliquem do lado esquerdo em Maintenance, na secção "System Maintenance" indiquem o ficheiro que descarregaram na caixa "Software Update (Web) e cliquem em "Install". Devem novamente esperar 1 ou 2 minutos para o update finalizar.





*Passo 8 *- Tal como no passo 6 acedam à página do vosso NSLU2 e confirmam que está tudo OK.

Por fim e fora do âmbito deste pequeno tutorial podemos proceder à configuração do Meteohub seguindo o manual que nessa parte já está bem claro e explícito.


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2008 às 23:42)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*

Excelente Minho! Vou usar este tutorial para quando o meu material chegar.


----------



## Lumes (29 Out 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*

*Passo 7* - Actualização para a última versão. Acedam agora à página de Downloads, secção "Software Updates" (http://www.meteohub.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=25&Itemid=30) no www.meteohub.de, e descarreguem o último ficheiro disponível "Update V2.7" que tem o nome "update-v2.7(2).upd". Com esse ficheiro abram a página que acederam no Passo 6, cliquem do lado esquerdo em Maintenance, na secção "System Maintenance" indiquem o ficheiro que descarregaram na caixa "Software Update (File)" e cliquem em "Install". Devem novamente esperar 1 ou 2 minutos para o update finalizar.


Olá Minho
Estou a tentar fazer o upgrade para a ultima versao do meteohub , mas algo falha quando tenho de indicar onde se encontra o ficheiro em * "System Maintenance" indiquem o ficheiro que descarregaram na caixa "Software Update (File)" e cliquem em "Install". * ]já tentei indicar o caminho para o ficheiro, e ate fazer copy past para a caixa vazia, mas nada resultou. Onde devo colocar o ficheiro??
Obrigado


----------



## Minho (29 Out 2008 às 01:11)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*






Acabei de verificar o passo 7 tem uma gralha. É na caixa de cima que tens de indicar o caminho para o ficheiro. Já corrigi o post para reflectir a alteração

Caso continues com problemas sugiro que tentes aceder ao NSLU2  com outro browser (por ex. Firefox).


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2008 às 10:54)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Minho disse:


> Acabei de verificar o passo 7 tem uma gralha. É na caixa de cima que tens de indicar o caminho para o ficheiro. Já corrigi o post para reflectir a alteração
> 
> Caso continues com problemas sugiro que tentes aceder ao NSLU2  com outro browser (por ex. Firefox).



Sim, só com o Firefox dá, pelo menos comigo foi assim para fazer as actualizações do meteohub, o Internet Explorer bloqueava-me o acesso sem eu sequer saber, e poder alterar, quando tentei o Firefox, foi uma maravilha


----------



## Lumes (4 Nov 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Minho disse:


> Acabei de verificar o passo 7 tem uma gralha. É na caixa de cima que tens de indicar o caminho para o ficheiro. Já corrigi o post para reflectir a alteração
> 
> Caso continues com problemas sugiro que tentes aceder ao NSLU2  com outro browser (por ex. Firefox).



olá Minho
Sempre consegui fazer o upgrade para a versao 2.8f mas tive de introduzir o caminho na caixa de baixo ( e com a ajuda do Boris do Meteohub). Se achares que pode ser util no proximo contacto posso transcrever aqui as dicas para fazer o upgrade.


Por outro lado queria colocar aqui a seguinte questão: eu tenho a minha estação a debitar os dados em: http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=ISPDIADE2
(Wunderground.com/Azores/SantaMaria/estações particulares)
e tenho uma web cam no endereço: praiaformosa.icv99.net (enter sem password).

o meu objectivo seria juntar as duas informações num só local, ou seja, uma pagina que tivesse a imagem de fundo da web cam e a informação meteo em simultâneo. Onde encontro as dicas necessárias para conseguir lá chegar??
Tks 
Lumes


----------



## joaoj (4 Nov 2008 às 21:34)

Boa noite
Depois de receber a minha estacao e o nslu2 segui o tutorial para converter o converter no METEHUB.
Tudo correu bem, acedi ao nslu2 normalmente, activei  o software, alterei a hora a latitude e longitude e no momento em que tentei salvar as alteracoes disse-me: "Atingido o tempo limite de conexão" e desde entao nao voltei a conseguir aceder ao linksys...
Ja reiniciei tudo e continua igual.
Alguem me pode ajudar ?

Resolvido-------------------------


----------



## Minho (5 Nov 2008 às 22:38)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Lumes disse:


> olá Minho
> o meu objectivo seria juntar as duas informações num só local, ou seja, uma pagina que tivesse a imagem de fundo da web cam e a informação meteo em simultâneo. Onde encontro as dicas necessárias para conseguir lá chegar??
> Tks
> Lumes



O MeteoPT.com oferece o alojamento grátis no nosso servidor. O único custo será apenas o de registar um domínio (por ex. aqui http://www.godaddy.com/ ) com o nome que queres dar ao teu site. Depois contacta-me por mensagem privada para te dar acesso ao alojamento e informação ou ajuda adicional.


----------



## Lightning (18 Jan 2009 às 14:14)

Minho, obrigado pelo tutorial. Assim quando vier o material já posso configurar o NSLU2 sem problemas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jan 2009 às 23:12)

Penso já ter concluído a instalação do meteohub ou, pelo menos, quase concluído.
Já estou na fase de colocar a pen no NSLU2 com o ficheiro em formato *.dd* e consultar o IP do meteohub.
O que acontece é que já tentei todos os IP possíveis para o meteohub e nenhum deles abre; não consigo passar daqui.

Alguém saberá como ajudar-me ?

Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2009 às 23:59)

O IP só estará disponível depois de conseguires efectuar a cópia.
Penso que estás no *passo 4* certo? Se sim então não esquecer que no método recomendado deve-se copiar o ficheiro rar para a pen e não extrair o ficheiro que está dentro desse rar. Ou seja, não se copia o ficheiro dd mas sim o ficheiro rar pois o Meteohub encarregar-se-á de descomprimir o ficheiro e copia-lo para a outra PEN.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jan 2009 às 00:31)

Já tentei o passo 4, mas nada pisca após colocar a 2ª pen (vazia).
Assim, nunca nada é copiado para essa pen e não consigo passar daí, nem mesmo com o ficheiro em *.rar*.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2009 às 15:11)

No passo anterior chegaste verificar esta condição : 


> no fim da actualização irão ouvir uma serie de bips enquanto o NSLU2 se reinicializa


 ?

Para localizares o IP dele podes usar um IP Scanner ( http://www.download.com/Advanced-IP-Scanner/3000-2085_4-10115592.html?tag=mncol;pop ) .
Tenta verificar se o NSLU responde com algum IP. 
Se não alguma coisa correu mal ao fazer o flash do firmware... esperemos que não!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 17:50)

Minho disse:


> No passo anterior chegaste verificar esta condição :
> ?



Sim. 
Aliás, fiz isso durante uma conversação no skype com o *Mário*, em que ele próprio ouviu os «bips» da reiniciação e me disse que, até aí, tinha feito tudo correctamente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Não consigo perceber o que se passa na instalação do meu meteohub.
Agradeço ao *Mário*, ao *Vince* e especialmente ao *Minho* pela paciência que tiveram ao tentar ajudar-me com a instalação do meteohub, mas não vejo solução à vista.

Após fazer a instalação normal e alterar o firmware chego sem problemas ao passo 4.
Através do Disk Image, faço a transferência do ficheiro em formato *.dd* para a Pen, nesta alternativa, já que de outra forma, o meteohub não vai lá.
O que acontece é que, depois do ficheiro transferido para a Pen e verificar que está tudo bem, quando coloco a Pen de 4 GB no NSLU2 ele não reage; a Pen pisca, mas os LEDS «disk 1» e «disk 2» do NSLU2 não piscam e este não responde.
Quando tento o IP 192.168.1.77 no meu browser, este apresenta uma página de erro de acesso, onde se pode ler: «Não é possível apresentar a página», no browser.


No entanto, quando se faz ping, na Linha de Comandos, o IP parece existir e responder correctamente.
É aqui que começa o contrasenso.







Ao utilizar-se o comando Telnet 192.168.1.77 22, pode verificar-se que este  responde devidamente.







Ao utilizar os comandos do PuTTY, o user root e a password correspondente funcionam devidamente e é possível aceder-se ao dispositivo.







Portanto, o problema é mesmo aceder ao IP através do browser.
Começo a desesperar e não percebo onde está o problema.
Será que alguém pode ajudar-me ?

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Fev 2009 às 22:01)

O problema já foi resolvido.
Afinal estava na configuração do modem e em absolutamente mais nada.

Ainda assim, um muito obrigado ao *Minho* que fez todos os possíveis para me ajudar.


----------



## Kraliv (3 Fev 2009 às 00:28)

Boas,


Ainda bem que tudo se resolveu

Tu não merecias "sofrer" mais 



Falta muito para vermos a página???




abraço


----------



## Lumes (21 Fev 2009 às 03:17)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Minho disse:


> O MeteoPT.com oferece o alojamento grátis no nosso servidor. O único custo será apenas o de registar um domínio (por ex. aqui http://www.godaddy.com/ ) com o nome que queres dar ao teu site. Depois contacta-me por mensagem privada para te dar acesso ao alojamento e informação ou ajuda adicional.



Alo Minho
Após algum tempo ausente em que estive a preparar a pagina web, com a ajuda do Vince, ja faltava pouco para o final, e agora o meu NSLU2 pifou....
Nos ultimos dias ele ja tinha alguns sintomas de instabilidade  pois deixou de apanhar alguns sensores da estação Wmr200.
Tentei configurar de novo, mas ele não reconhece o computador ligado pela porta ethernet (o led nao acende). E há pouco ao tentar ligar de novo, só acende a luz do botão de Power, e os restantes led´s estão apagados. Já sei que a garantia "foi-se", mas gostaria de o reparar se for possivel. Onde poderei tentar a reparação? O equipameto foi adquirido na Pixmania.
Abraço.
Lumes


----------



## Minho (21 Fev 2009 às 12:24)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Lumes disse:


> Alo Minho
> Após algum tempo ausente em que estive a preparar a pagina web, com a ajuda do Vince, ja faltava pouco para o final, e agora o meu NSLU2 pifou....
> Nos ultimos dias ele ja tinha alguns sintomas de instabilidade  pois deixou de apanhar alguns sensores da estação Wmr200.
> Tentei configurar de novo, mas ele não reconhece o computador ligado pela porta ethernet (o led nao acende). E há pouco ao tentar ligar de novo, só acende a luz do botão de Power, e os restantes led´s estão apagados. Já sei que a garantia "foi-se", mas gostaria de o reparar se for possivel. Onde poderei tentar a reparação? O equipameto foi adquirido na Pixmania.
> ...





Tens a certeza que o hub ou router ao qual está ligado está a funcionar? Já experimentaste trocar o cabo de rede por outro? 

Convém colocarmos todas as hipóteses antes de declararmos a morte do NSLU 

De todos os modos penso que não vai compensar reparar uma vez que todos os componentes estão on-board por isso qualquer reparação implica em princípio substituir toda a placa. Mas de qualquer modo se ela está completamente inacessível sempre podes tentar enviar para garantia pois trata-se de um problema de hardware uma vez que a led nem acende indicia ser um problema a nível electrónico e não de software.


----------



## Lumes (25 Fev 2009 às 02:09)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Minho disse:


> Tens a certeza que o hub ou router ao qual está ligado está a funcionar? Já experimentaste trocar o cabo de rede por outro?
> 
> Convém colocarmos todas as hipóteses antes de declararmos a morte do NSLU
> 
> De todos os modos penso que não vai compensar reparar uma vez que todos os componentes estão on-board por isso qualquer reparação implica em princípio substituir toda a placa. Mas de qualquer modo se ela está completamente inacessível sempre podes tentar enviar para garantia pois trata-se de um problema de hardware uma vez que a led nem acende indicia ser um problema a nível electrónico e não de software.



Obrigado pela resposta.
Depois de varias tentativas sem sucesso de "entrar" no NSLU2 contactei o suporte tecnico da linksys em Portugal. Tivemos ao telefone cerca de meia hora e tentamos tudo o que havia a tentar. De facto ele está avariado e vou envia-lo amanha para a holanda, em principio para substituiçao. 


Depois dou noticias.


----------



## Lightning (26 Fev 2009 às 20:52)

Boas a todos

Preciso de uma opinião sobre o NSLU2, e penso que esta é a secção mais correcta para o perguntar. É que queria comprar um, mas antes queria ter uma opinião vossa (de quem perçeba do assunto e de quem tenha este aparelho, se é "bom", como é que se comporta, se estão satisfeitos com a compra, se alguma vez já vos deu problemas e se foram muito graves, etc etc...).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Fev 2009 às 21:06)

Lightning disse:


> Boas a todos
> 
> Preciso de uma opinião sobre o NSLU2, e penso que esta é a secção mais correcta para o perguntar. É que queria comprar um, mas antes queria ter uma opinião vossa (de quem perçeba do assunto e de quem tenha este aparelho, se é "bom", como é que se comporta, se estão satisfeitos com a compra, se alguma vez já vos deu problemas e se foram muito graves, etc etc...).



O meu foi um pouco confuso de «atinar» com o acesso ao IP, mas de resto tudo correu como previsto e com sucesso.
Até agora, nada de problemas e tudo a funcionar pelo melhor, sem alguma razão de queixa, espero que assim continue.


----------



## Minho (26 Fev 2009 às 23:15)

O único conselho que dou é que compres uma PEN de marca (Sandisk, Kingston, etc) pois muitas das existentes no mercado não são o melhor para o tipo de uso que vai ter: escrita e leitura intensiva 24/24 horas.

De resto, não tenho nada a apontar ao NSLU. Fazendo o balanço custo/benefício o único ponto negativo a apontar é o facto de quando a alimentação eléctrica é desligada o NSLU não retoma o estado em que estava ou seja, não se liga automaticamente, sendo necessário carregar no botão de energia. Existem no entanto algumas "soluções" para este problema mas não me quero meter em aventuras...

E claro nunca esquecer de periodicamente fazer as cópias de segurança da informação usando a função de backup que o Meteohub tem.


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2009 às 09:41)

Minho disse:


> O único conselho que dou é que compres uma PEN de marca (Sandisk, Kingston, etc) pois muitas das existentes no mercado não são o melhor para o tipo de uso que vai ter: escrita e leitura intensiva 24/24 horas.
> 
> De resto, não tenho nada a apontar ao NSLU. Fazendo o balanço custo/benefício o único ponto negativo a apontar é o facto de quando a alimentação eléctrica é desligada o NSLU não retoma o estado em que estava ou seja, não se liga automaticamente, sendo necessário carregar no botão de energia. Existem no entanto algumas "soluções" para este problema mas não me quero meter em aventuras...
> 
> E claro nunca esquecer de periodicamente fazer as cópias de segurança da informação usando a função de backup que o Meteohub tem.



Obrigado Minho pela opinião e pelas dicas.


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Olá a todos:

Também já tenho o meu NSLU, (foi uma das prendas de aniversário).
Segui atentamente o tópico de instalação, mas ando um pouco baralhado/desconfiado.
Na parte traseira do aparelho, tenho introduzido, de cima para baixo, o cabo de rede que vai ao router, depois a pen de 4 Gb, depois o USB da minha estação (WMR100N) e finalmente o cabo da alimentação.
No ecrã do computador aparece-me isto:

http://192.168.1.77/cgi-bin/meteohub.cgi?page=0


Não percebo este aviso amarelo na parte superior:
*Warning: Weather station does not have a sensor assigne*


Cá no fundo também não percebo isto:
*Weather Data Logging:	running (last data: never)*

Já agora, onde posso confirmar que os meus dados estão a ser enviados para a net?

Obrigado a quem me ajudar


----------



## Lightning (13 Mar 2009 às 23:00)

henriquesillva disse:


> Obrigado a quem me ajudar



Também estou com problemas no Meteohub, e até agora ninguém me conseguiu ajudar...


----------



## Lumes (17 Set 2009 às 05:22)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*

Alo Vince
Estive ausente algum tempo por motivos profissionais. Entretanto o meu NSLU2foi substituido por um novo (a Linksys tomou essa iniciativa), mas 2 meses dp de estar a trabalhar bem, tb este pifou.Bloqueou e não conseguia entrar nele nem com o cabo ethernet. Contactei o apoio telefonico da Linksys, mas apos varios testes concluiu-se que não tinha reparação. Assim desisti do NSLU2 após ter "pifado" 2 equipamentos seguidos. Foi uma má experiencia, porque ainda custou uma nota.
Agora vou optar por ligar a estação WMR200 a um computador, mante-lo ligado para ter os dados actualizados na net. *A minha questão é saber qual dos 2 programas devo utilizar - Meteohub ou Weather Display? (comprei ambos)
Qual dos 2 programas é mais estavel, e qual o mais facil de programar para debitar dados para a net?
Neste momento já tenho a web page a bombar com webcam, mas faltam-me os dados meteo: www.praiaformosalive.com 
Obrigado por qq resposta.
Lumes*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2009 às 11:18)

*Re: How-to - Converter o NSLU2 em Meteohub*



Lumes disse:


> Agora vou optar por ligar a estação WMR200 a um computador, mante-lo ligado para ter os dados actualizados na net. *A minha questão é saber qual dos 2 programas devo utilizar - Meteohub ou Weather Display? (comprei ambos)*


*

A estação, qualquer que ela seja, dispõe de 2 formas de conexão; ou ao PC para trabalhar com um software próprio nesse mesmo PC e, para isso, ele terá de ficar sempre ligado, ou então ligada ao Linksys NSLU2 ou qualquer dispositivo do género, para poder funcionar com o software Meteohub. É impossível utilizar os dois programas ao mesmo tempo por uma questão de conexão, pois ela é diferente em ambos os casos. A única coisa que se altera quando se usa o Linksys é a interface entre a estação e o router, que passa a ser essa ou o computador, consoante a preferência.



Lumes disse:



			Qual dos 2 programas é mais estavel, e qual o mais facil de programar para debitar dados para a net?
		
Clique para expandir...


O Meteohub, por ser um programa mais generalista apresenta maiores susceptibilidades de resultar em alguns problemas, como aliás tenho tido e algumas pessoas já tiveram. Incompatibilidades ou problemas sem diagnóstico, pode surgir de tudo um pouco. O Weather Display tem uma vantagem enorme face ao Meteohub que é o facto de fazer resumos diários com tabelas, algo que não é possível no Meteohub, apenas com gráficos e, por isso, perde-se alguma precisão se as análises forem feitas apenas neles. Esse também aparenta ter uma versatilidade um pouco superior, menos susceptível a falhas.*


----------

